# Sense calendar notifications



## jvs8477 (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anyone know how to disable the HTC calendar app? No matter what I play with I can't stop the notifications and since I use Google calendar I get two notifications everytime

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## mkeefner (Sep 29, 2011)

Use tibu or similar app. It doesn't show a way to disable it in app manager. Just freeze it and it will be gone

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jvs8477 (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyway without rooting? I love Google calendar but if the double notifications keep happening in going to snap I turn off all calendar in the HTC calendar then it takes them off gcalendar I readd in gcalendar and then the HTC notifications pop up again

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

